

Pono Music player with ultra-high resolution recordings (FLAC) - WestCoastJustin
http://www.ponomusic.com

======
gregsq
For those interested in the hardware, apparently it contains an ESS Sabre 9018
DAC together with a minimum phase apodizing digital filter from colorado based
Ayre Acoustics, besides the other mentioned design decisions.

I don't know about the bits that matter around the DAC, but it's certainly
more audiophile brew than your garden variety Cirrus, Wolfson or TI DAC'd
phone or tablet arrangement.

None of which will matter that much if the masters are sub par.

